# Wagon springs



## Mitchedu40 (May 22, 2020)

I have a 66 2 door hardtop lemans and I called Rockauto looking for a set of wagon springs to bring the rear end up a touch. They ended up sending me a set of Moog 5399 Springs... I looked them up on the Moog site and they said they are only good for 67 and above. I've done a search on here and although I found alot of info I didn't find a definitive answer. Just trying to find out before going through the hassle of ripping everything apart. Any help would be great !


----------



## Mitchedu40 (May 22, 2020)

I think I found the answer, the springs won't work as they are pigtail to pigtail and I need pigtail to tangential


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Try these. They are perfect in my 1966. AC part 45H2005 . They give about 3" and ride great. I have 2756015 and it's awesome. I started this thread...https://www.gtoforum.com/threads/great-rear-springs-for-early-model-gto.136902/#post-897379


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

FYI, you have to include a space between the ........http or the link will not pull up. So here it is -








Great rear springs for early model GTO


Spent a lot of time trying to figure out what to get for springs. Had a mixed bag of unknown springs in my '66. Did a 12 bolt rear end swap and wanted to throw some new ones in. Went for 1965 Tempest station wagon springs. Then crossed that number into a Delco variable rate spring to hopefully...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Mitchedu40 (May 22, 2020)

That looks like a great option. Thanks a bunch !


----------

